# Need an age



## bentwoody66 (Dec 13, 2020)

Found a Colson tricycle and would like an approx. age. Its badged a baby bike
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 14, 2020)

I would reckon this is early to mid 1930s; so around 85 years old thereabouts.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 14, 2020)

1911 Colson Fairy Line
Semi strap frame construction
short spring seat
12” front wheels were put out for the young to experience
the ride at a younger age “easy mount “
Nice Trike
“ A real Baby Trike “ Bike


mark


----------



## 1motime (Dec 14, 2020)

Capsize is an interesting term for falling over.


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Dec 15, 2020)

cr250mark said:


> 1911 Colson Fairy Line
> Semi strap frame construction
> short spring seat
> 12” front wheels were put out for the young to experience
> ...



Wow, I would have not guessed it went back that long ago, and was that old.  Makes it even cooler!


----------



## bentwoody66 (Dec 15, 2020)

I dont think it is back that far. It has a patent date on it but I know that isnt the exact year.



Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rambler (Dec 15, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> I dont think it is back that far. It has a patent date on it but I know that isnt the exact year.



I believe @The Carolina Rambler was pretty close with the estimate of 1930. This Colson advertisement is from the 1928-1932 time period and appears to closely resemble your tricycle on the left.


----------



## cr250mark (Dec 15, 2020)

bentwoody66 said:


> I dont think it is back that far. It has a patent date on it but I know that isnt the exact year.View attachment 1320315
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




id be curious to get more info on that 1915 pat. Date
I’ve seen that 1915 pat date stamped on a lot
Of the strap framed tricycles I’ve come across
Typically located on rear frame crossbrace
Mark


----------



## Hardrider (Apr 8, 2021)

Rambler said:


> I believe @The Carolina Rambler was pretty close with the estimate of 1930. This Colson advertisement is from the 1928-1932 time period and appears to closely resemble your tricycle on the left.
> 
> View attachment 1320347



Rambler, 
You have made suggestions for finding hard rubber for the our bikes.  I need to find the red rubber sold by the folks in Indiana, which no longer can supply the rubber.  I am writing to you to see if you have any that red rubber 7/8" od with 1/8" or so hole in the middle.  Also 1/2" od rubber.  Please advise me if you have any available for sale. 
cherryblossom2216gem@gmail.com


----------



## Rambler (Apr 8, 2021)

Hardrider said:


> Rambler,
> You have made suggestions for finding hard rubber for the our bikes.  I need to find the red rubber sold by the folks in Indiana, which no longer can supply the rubber.  I am writing to you to see if you have any that red rubber 7/8" od with 1/8" or so hole in the middle.  Also 1/2" od rubber.  Please advise me if you have any available for sale.
> cherryblossom2216gem@gmail.com



@Hardrider , I was unaware that the people in Indiana were no longer supplying rubber tiring. In that case I suggest that you contact Greg Barron at http://highwheel.com/ I know that he does have red rubber available for the bikes that he builds and does sell red rubber tiring, I just don't know what diameters he might have available. If I hear of any other sources for red rubber tiring I will pass it along.


----------

